# Pressemeldung: 2. Neckarwaller Event 2008



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2008)

Pressemeldung

*2. Neckarwaller Event 2008 *

*-Die Katzen geben sich die Ehre-*​





Peter Merkel und Stefan Seuß mit einem Neckarwaller aus 2008


Liebe Freunde und an alle Anderen die Lust haben, wir laden Euch hiermit recht herzlich zum 2. Neckarwaller Event 2008 ein.

Bereits im letzten Jahr haben wir das Neckartal gerockt, viele Wallerverrückte sind 2007 an den bekannten Fluss gepilgert um ein unvergessliches Wochenende unter Gleichgesinnten zu verbringen.

Es wurde viel gelacht, gefachsimpelt, tolle Shows wurden gezeigt, es war einfach ein riesen Spass, bei dem das Angeln auch nicht zu kurz kam.

Nach dem Motto: The Show must go on, starten wir in die zweite Runde!!!

*Termin: 16.5.2008-18.5.2008*

Ort: Campingplatz Haide bei Neckargemünd direkt am Neckar

Bereich: Eigenes abgesperrtes Areal (zum Schutz der Öffentlichkeit)

Gewässer: Neckar, in diesem Stück ist das Fischen vom treibenden Boot erlaubt und es gibt eine Menge Waller die warten mit uns Bekanntschaft zu machen.

Ablauf: Wallerfischen, Vorträge, Videoshows auf Großleinwand, Party, Spass

Kosten:Übernachtung/Person auf Campingplatz und Selbstverpflegung

Genauere Infos zum Ablauf unter www.neckarwaller.com

Ich freue mich auf Euer kommen

Grüße Team Black Cat und Neckarwaller.com


Stefan Seuß
Zebco Sports Europe
www.neckarwaller.com


----------

